# The Wind Rises - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I will order this as a family xmas gift. 

It is too bad that he had to retire and this was his last film. He will be missed.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

most definitely. the man is a legend


----------

